# Placing Orders in Self Directed RRIF



## ttibsen (Sep 27, 2015)

<< We are unable to accept a trade on this account. Please contact TD Direct Investing at 1-800-465-5463 (or 416-982-7686), or TD GoalAssist at 1-877-250-2588 for assistance. [41849] >>
I have just gone through the process of converting my RRSP ➞ RRIF. The change took place a week ago. I thought that I would sell a single holding at year's end in my portfolio that has done well. When I attempted to place the order, I repeatedly got the above message. So what does this mean? Trades in an RRIF can no longer be accepted as an online order (the way it used to be with my RRSP) but have to be placed over the phone? God help me if this is the case since TDDI has the worst phone help anywhere. It literally takes hours of waiting to connect with a rep. I have this haunting fear that TDDI thinks that senior citizens may be too addled to allow them to place online orders for their RRIF's so they will only allow an order over the phone once a rep has judged them to be competent. Or am I being to paranoid? 🙃


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Just give them a call. Probably something on the account is still outstanding or at least their computer thinks that it is still outstanding. I am pretty sure TDDI does not want you calling them anymore then you want to call them, so clear up the problem and I am sure your trading ability will get instigated as quickly as it can.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Likely due to year-end or conversion freeze on the account. I’d check again next week.
there are other methods of getting in touch by phone much faster If you have a smart phone and TD app. Although CMFers are against using apps for banking.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Would agree it is likely a conversion 'reset' issue. In reality, a RRSP should be converted to a RRIF well before the end of the year in which it is required. Spouse did hers in April of the year she needd to convert, and I did mine in September of the year I needed to convert. There is absolutely no reason to leave it to the last month.


----------



## ttibsen (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you for all the responses. It's good to know that as far as account management goes, it will be the same for the RRIF as it was for the RRSP. I am intrigued by the comment << there are other methods of getting in touch by phone much faster If you have a smart phone and TD app. >> What am I to make of this? How does having the TD app on your smartphone allow for a shorter wait time if you have to speak with a TDDI rep?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

ttibsen said:


> Thank you for all the responses. It's good to know that as far as account management goes, it will be the same for the RRIF as it was for the RRSP. I am intrigued by the comment << there are other methods of getting in touch by phone much faster If you have a smart phone and TD app. >> What am I to make of this? How does having the TD app on your smartphone allow for a shorter wait time if you have to speak with a TDDI rep?


When using the app to phone in, you are required to enter your logon credentials. This gets you “in” the app. You are then pre-authenticated into the queue. The wait times at call centres are long due to the time it takes to authenticate people manually.


----------



## kcowan2000 (Mar 24, 2020)

You can make a note of the number being called by your mobile and then call on a landline to preserve your mobile minutes. Set up a voiceprint to use from your landline.


----------



## gemma119 (Apr 6, 2009)

You have to actually go into branch to sign the RRIF form. You can make the switch online but to make trades and transfers you have to sign first.


----------



## ttibsen (Sep 27, 2015)

Money172375 said:


> When using the app to phone in, you are required to enter your logon credentials. This gets you “in” the app. You are then pre-authenticated into the queue. The wait times at call centres are long due to the time it takes to authenticate people manually.


That's good to know! Thanks! Right now, from my desktop, I can access my and my wife's RRIF's. Can I do the same with the TDDI app?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

ttibsen said:


> That's good to know! Thanks! Right now, from my desktop, I can access my and my wife's RRIF's. Can I do the same with the TDDI app?


Yes


----------

